# fan failure



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

I just installed a new cpu (core 2 duo e6600) and it has been running fine. Ive kept my original heatsink from my Pentium D 3.4ghz, as it was custom made for my computer (optiplex 745 SFF). However, when I boot up the bios gives me the error message reporting "Alert! Rear Fan Failure!) it then gives me the option to hit f1 to continue or go into the bios. I continued and ran speed fan to check the temps of the cores, and they are both running at a stable 26C. the cpu is also running stable. In the bios error messages, it is reported as "Fan out of reach", but I havent moved the fan, and it is still running. So my question is, is there anyway to fix this error messaging, or get it to stop everytime I boot up my computer? Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you reattach all of the fans to the same motherboard headers? Did you replace any fans? 

The BIOS may just not be reading the RPM info from the fan so it's seeing 0RPM and thinking it failed. You may be able to disable the warning in the BIOS but Dell's typically don't have a lot of options in the BIOS for customization.


----------



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

The fans are the exact same, and I reattached them the same way.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Not sure if these apply to your issue:

Is there a "rear fan" in Optiplex 745 SFF? - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community
Re: Alert Rear Fan Failure/Optiplex GX 745 - Desktop General Hardware Forum - Desktop - Dell Community


----------



## hickc (May 18, 2011)

they didnt help me. I'm starting to think that it is a problem being caused by my new cpu, as when I trade their places, the error message is gone. Is there anyway to check to see if my cpu is running fully functionally?


----------

